# Sandbridge surf fishing



## trophywif (Dec 29, 2008)

Got a week in late August in Sandbridge for Christmas. Anywhere down that way to get my truck on the beach? And, what can I expect in the surf in the summer? Blues, I suspect. I fish MD & Delaware a lot, and that is our August fare. Thanx.

Bill D.


----------

